
Apple and Spotify can now play podcasts on your Alexa-enabled devices - notlukesky
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/13/21020492/apple-spotify-alexa-podcasts-amazon-echo-homepod-siri
======
gberger
Why was this not a thing before?

~~~
notlukesky
Strategy Tax. The opposite is being on competing platforms and is called a
Strategy Credit.

